# Aloe Vera



## Mandy&Gal (Jan 13, 2004)

I had a thought while I was staring at the aloe plants next to my tank instead of studying for my mechanical response of engineering materials final. Would it be beneficial to squeze the juice out of them into the tank? I see some products have aloe vera in them to help stress in fish. I was just wondeing if anyone has done any tests or experiments with this.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I've heard a few perspectives on the matter. While aloe does help in healing fin nips and minor wounds and is also beneficial to the fish's slime coating, there's also alot of people who don't like the idea since aloe is an organic product and they're under the impression it will be just another thing breaking down in your tank turning into nitrates eventually. Myself, I use a water conditioner with aloe vera in it and fish seem fine.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Stress coat has aloe in it, and I use it with my water changes. I add about 3ml per 5G. It is supposed to help fish retain thier slime coating when stressed out, and my guys BUG when I clean the tank.

It's also supposed to help wounds heal as well.

As far as using fresh or bottled... I'd say the stuff in the bottle is more biologically pure. It has most likely been pasturized, or had something added to it to keep it from decaying... Just I though


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

i've never thought about that.. but squeezing aloe vera.. can't get any more natural than that. i don't see how that concept would be much different than squeezing fish juices (from the meat you are going to feed them) into your tank to get them aroused enough to eat. i say if you keep up with the tank maintenance, i don't see why not. it'll be like adding black water extract (concept wise)..

btw, i'm responding to you while i'm supposed to be studying for my marketing final... i just recently dropped out of engineering.. i couldn't take it anymore. i felt that if i was hating it now in school, i'd probably hate it forever when i was in the working field. who knows.... maybe not


----------



## Mandy&Gal (Jan 13, 2004)

thanks for the replies. I guess when I do waterchanges or if one has a wound I could try it see if it helps them and if it has any adverse affects I will post a thread saying stick to the stuff in the bottle.

Hey Spazzy, yea I have thought about switching to something different, but I have 2 semesters to go till I graduate, so I dont really see a point switching now. Good luck on your marketing final!


----------

